# Food Disappointments



## SoVerySoft (Jan 27, 2007)

This week I tried a couple of prepared foods and was sorely disappointed.

I already mentioned the California Pizza Kitchen Margherita Pizza (and its overly salty, "fishy" taste.)

Another item was Rosemary & Olive Oil Triscuits. Also too salty, and just nasty tasting. I really love plain Triscuits. Why mess with perfection?

What about you? any disappointments lately?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

Ryan's dad made kao paht kung (Thai fried rice). I was sort of excited to try it.

It was minute rice with chunks of steak and small shrimp, with canned mushrooms and a little soy sauce. And he didn't actually fry the rice because he didn't have the patience. I was pretty disappointed, because I won't eat anything I don't LOVE, because to me it's not worth the calories. It was okay, but expecting real kao paht kung, I was disappointed. Not worth the calories at all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

This past week I had a major craving for Cold Stone, and I got the Oreo Overload, but I had them switch the ice cream to Cake Batter.

The first few bites (yes, I chew my ice cream. I'm weird) were okay, but it was just over the top too sweet and too.. yuk.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 27, 2007)

A cheese danish at a local bakery. This place is usually consistent in the quality of their products. But the cheese danish was giugando to start. It tasted like a slightly sweetned bar of cream cheese in the middle. The pastry was just too dense and not flaky enough. It was leaden, and while I don't expect lightness when eating a danish, it could have sunk a cruise ship.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 27, 2007)

Limburger cheese. I figured it had to taste better than it smelled. It didn't.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2007)

Bleh! :blink:  (I haven't tried anything bad lately, just wanted to add my two cents.)


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> This past week I had a major craving for Cold Stone, and I got the Oreo Overload, but I had them switch the ice cream to Cake Batter.
> 
> The first few bites (yes, I chew my ice cream. I'm weird) were okay, but it was just over the top too sweet and too.. yuk.



My friend bought me some ice cream at cold stone a few weeks back. That was the first time I'd ever had cold stone, and was hoping for a very creamy, custard like texture. I was disappointed. The best thing about the ice cream was the fruit I had them add.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Most of the Cold Stone I've had was very yummy. This was a first bad for me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

The avocados I just cut into. Rotten. Ewwwwwwww. And I so wanted avocado with salt.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2007)

Eeeeeww! :bow:


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

SO disappointing, Casey. I love to take a perfectly ripe avocado, cut it in half, sprinkle a bit of salt on it, and eat it right out of the skin with a spoon. Delish!

Cold Stone's diet ice cream is puke-alicious. Truly.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Funny you should mention avocados. I too, love 'em with a sprinkle of salt or sliced on a saltine cracker.

As for YUK..we had only 1 chinese restaurant in this town that was worth anything and we went there recently (it was the last time) and all the food tasted sweet. Even the garlic chicken. And my lomein noodles were stuck together..UGGHH! Now we will have to go visit INDY to get really good chinese food.....mmmm....road trip!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, this might be mean...but my intent is not. Last week a dear friend of mine made hamburgers and invited me over and as soon as I bit into it...just eeeww! No seasoning, no marinade, NOTHING! She said she doesn't use 'that stuff' because she really likes to taste the meat. HUNH?? I love a good burger...it has to be seasoned right. Onions, green pepper, a good cheese and all of the toppings. I just didn't care for her cooking.

Needless to say, I stopped for fast food after leaving her house.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2007)

Went out to dinner to a local place I usually like - but the last couple of times I've been disappointed. Tonight? Really bad 

We had just come from the movies where we ate popcorn and soft pretzels with cheese so I wasn't too hungry - I just ordered some hot wings and soup.

The wings were so bad I had to send them back. They had a thick breading and they were mushy and there was a thick tomato-y sauce poured over them. They looked disgusting and tasted as bad as they looked.

I want my wings crispy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Went out to dinner to a local place I usually like - but the last couple of times I've been disappointed. Tonight? Really bad
> 
> We had just come from the movies where we ate popcorn and soft pretzels with cheese so I wasn't too hungry - I just ordered some hot wings and soup.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like they've changed chefs. I hate when that happens. IMO, that should post the name of the chef on the window so you know who's cookin'!


----------



## Friday (Jan 29, 2007)

My Sis took us out for dinner last night at a place called Palomino. It seems like when there are several people eating together one always picks badly. I unfortunately made the lemon pick this time. I had 'Lobster Ravioli - Fresh sheets of saffron pasta, langostino, bay scallop and tarragon filling, lobster cream sauce, finished with herb mascarpone'. It wasn't actually bad, it was just blah. I couldn't really taste any identifiable sea food flavor. :doh: 

I wish I'd had what the niece's bf had. 'Brick Oven Baked Four Cheese Penne - Fontina, mozarella, parmesan, white cheddar, garlic bread crumbs'. Glorified mac and cheese, but glorified in the most positive meaning of the word. I'm definitely going to be trying this one at home.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2007)

Being the hotel dweller I am at the moment, I went to Albertson's to get some fruit to have in my room and I decided to get something in the deli, for dinner.I bought a couple of pieces of baked chicken(was fine) and a green salad.I LOVE GREEN SALADS..IF I DO NOT HAVE ONE EVERY DAY OR EVERY OTHER DAY I GET SAD...AND I TYPE USING ALL CAPS!!

The salad looked ok except for some almost tired looking red cabbage.I was soooooo disappointed when I tasted the thingy of drssing that came with it.It just said 'buttermilk' dressing.ACK..was horrible..like buttermilk with two flecks of black pepper in it.I had also bought some chocolate covered raisins..so...all was not bad that evening.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2007)

Friday said:


> My Sis took us out for dinner last night at a place called Palomino. It seems like when there are several people eating together one always picks badly. I unfortunately made the lemon pick this time. I had 'Lobster Ravioli - Fresh sheets of saffron pasta, langostino, bay scallop and tarragon filling, lobster cream sauce, finished with herb mascarpone'. It wasn't actually bad, it was just blah. I couldn't really taste any identifiable sea food flavor. :doh:
> 
> I wish I'd had what the niece's bf had. 'Brick Oven Baked Four Cheese Penne - Fontina, mozarella, parmesan, white cheddar, garlic bread crumbs'. Glorified mac and cheese, but glorified in the most positive meaning of the word. I'm definitely going to be trying this one at home.



The place in downtown Seattle? I went there a couple of times and had one good dish and one bad.


----------



## Friday (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, that place. The stuffed parmesan chicken was really good too.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ok, this might be mean...but my intent is not. Last week a dear friend of mine made hamburgers and invited me over and as soon as I bit into it...just eeeww! No seasoning, no marinade, NOTHING! She said she doesn't use 'that stuff' because she really likes to taste the meat. HUNH?? I love a good burger...it has to be seasoned right. Onions, green pepper, a good cheese and all of the toppings. I just didn't care for her cooking.
> 
> Needless to say, I stopped for fast food after leaving her house.



That thing about tasting the meat... sorry but I agree with you... I'll say that's just lazy talk for I can't cook worth crap and I'm not creative either.

At the bare minimum beef requires salt. (McDonald's usually uses a bit of salt and pepper on the patties) Without this or perhaps a bit of dried onion flakes you are left with the bland flavor of sub-standard beef (this isn't Carpaccio folks... and even that is often served with basil, capers, and possibly olive oil) and of course all the defects in that beef. Get a bit that doesn't taste as good as the rest?... Perhaps an note of wet dog here... burned protein there?...

Sheesh. I don't blame you at all.


----------



## Indy (Jan 30, 2007)

It's cold and snowy here and I really wanted some Campbell tomato soup. I had bought some of the new fangel kind with the pull off top and the cream suppose to be added, ICK! Tastes nothing like when you stir your own milk in, was very dissappointed.


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

I bought a can of lobster chowder from the grocery store, paid, like five bucks for it too, a small can about 8 oz.

I can't remember what I had with it, but I was really looking forward to it; I love lobster and the description on the label made it sound just sinfully delicious. But I was put off with the first spoonful- it tasted fishy. It should not have tasted fishy. It smelled fishy, too.

I'll never get that crap again.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

'Nough said.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeccccchhh!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> 'Nough said.



lmao!!!! OMG that was funny!


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 31, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> 'Nough said.



*snicker* Greatest, ever!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 31, 2007)

Frozen breaded mushrooms.

There is a restaurant in my hometown that makes the BEST breaded, fried mushrooms. i've been having a killer craving for them..now I knew that these wouldn't be nearly as good..but I didn't realize how BAD they would be

BLAH

What a waste


----------



## Brandi (Feb 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> This week I tried a couple of prepared foods and was sorely disappointed.
> 
> 
> Another item was Rosemary & Olive Oil Triscuits. Also too salty, and just nasty tasting. I really love plain Triscuits. Why mess with perfection?
> ...




I had this in my cupboard and decided to try it..and I agree!!! NASTY!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 3, 2007)

We had a pitch-in at work on Friday (potluck, it's called to others) and the main dish was chili, which was decent..but someone had made rolled cream cheese and ham little pinwheel sandwiches that I love. They looked really good, and I popped one in my mouth and almost spit it right back out in the plate! They had used non-fat cream cheese with low carb tortillas, but the worst part was that they had decided to put slices of jalapeno peppers on there that I couldn't see until it was too late, and I HATE spicy food. Those things should have had a warning label.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 3, 2007)

I remember enjoying Hostess Dingdongs as a kid. I bought some last week and omg they are horrid. I don't know what they have done to them but they taste nothing like I remember. I was so looking forward to my little foil wrapped cake.. and they aren't even in foil anymore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I remember enjoying Hostess Dingdongs as a kid. I bought some last week and omg they are horrid. I don't know what they have done to them but they taste nothing like I remember. I was so looking forward to my little foil wrapped cake.. and they aren't even in foil anymore.



Bleck! I think of those and I assume I was just far more tolerant of chocolate flavored wax when I was younger. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

Tonight I tried Warm Delights. 

Yeah, well.... if you're longing for the feel/look of Easy Bake cooking, then go for it. I personally will probably not being trying another flavor - this one was a gift, and much appreciated, because it would have been a cool snacky thing had it worked out better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight I tried Warm Delights.
> 
> Yeah, well.... if you're longing for the feel/look of Easy Bake cooking, then go for it. I personally will probably not being trying another flavor - this one was a gift, and much appreciated, because it would have been a cool snacky thing had it worked out better.



Why? What happened? Granted, it is a close cousin to the Easy Bake oven, it reminded me of another microwave BC product that they had in the 90s which was the same concept: MicroMiniCakeProduct with a packet of frosting.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight I tried Warm Delights.
> 
> Yeah, well.... if you're longing for the feel/look of Easy Bake cooking, then go for it. I personally will probably not being trying another flavor - this one was a gift, and much appreciated, because it would have been a cool snacky thing had it worked out better.



Omg I love those, chemical-laden they may be.

Nasty thing I thought would be good: those wild grape Smirnoff things. Can you say "cough syrup"?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 7, 2007)

I tried weight control oatmeal OMG NASTY, thats what I get for trying to be healthy. I stick to the regular packaged ones. They are yummie.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 7, 2007)

Chili, cheese and sour cream with Curry chips...OMG!


----------



## cactopus (Feb 7, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I tried weight control oatmeal OMG NASTY, thats what I get for trying to be healthy. I stick to the regular packaged ones. They are yummie.



I just saw an ad for that. I don't get it... What's with Diet Healthy food anyhow?... Sort of like Diet Water.

Just get a standard can of McCann's Irish Steel-Cut Oats from Trader Joe's (because they're 1-2$ cheaper than a standard grocery store) and go to oatmeal town.

I always throw in dried fruit before the 30 minute simmer so they swell up and get nice and juicy. (TJ's has lots of great dried fruit like dragon fruit and gooseberries). You can also throw in freeze-dried astronaut fruit but do that at the last second before serving. TJ's sells strawberries in a bucket that way.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 7, 2007)

i got some egg drop soup from the local chinese delivery place, which i order from all the time (chinese is one of my faves). it had corn and ground chicken in it, which i was NOT at all expecting and for some reason struck me as really a nasty combo. ewwwwwww!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 8, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I tried weight control oatmeal OMG NASTY, thats what I get for trying to be healthy. I stick to the regular packaged ones. They are yummie.



Weight control oatmeal? Oatmeal ain't high calorie anyway and it's very healthy. If you wanna make it more healthy than the packaged you can get plain quick oats and flavor it any way you want.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to admit I like the sweet stuff. I loved the old fashioned kind that my mom would make, of course I would load it with cream sugar butter and syrup. 



Santaclear said:


> Weight control oatmeal? Oatmeal ain't high calorie anyway and it's very healthy. If you wanna make it more healthy than the packaged you can get plain quick oats and flavor it any way you want.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I remember enjoying Hostess Dingdongs as a kid. I bought some last week and omg they are horrid. I don't know what they have done to them but they taste nothing like I remember. I was so looking forward to my little foil wrapped cake.. and they aren't even in foil anymore.




Guess I should post this on the Weight Board,but I happen to know the boxes of Ding Dongs ARE wrapped in foil.. ..I agree though...the DD's(like regular popsicles) have somehow lost something over the years.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 17, 2007)

I had pad thai yesterday from a new restaurant it came with hot and sour soup...and the soup was the nastiest I've ever tasted...it was my first try with hot and sour soup. YUCK! The pad thai was not the best either so I will probably try the soup again


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 17, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I had pad thai yesterday from a new restaurant it came with hot and sour soup...and the soup was the nastiest I've ever tasted...it was my first try with hot and sour soup. YUCK! The pad thai was not the best either so I will probably try the soup again



You know, I am not a fan of hot and sour soup either. I've had it on several occasions, and I always _want_ to like it, because everyone else says it's so good... but for me, blech. I hope you have better luck that I have!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 17, 2007)

Ptooey!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I had pad thai yesterday from a new restaurant it came with hot and sour soup...and the soup was the nastiest I've ever tasted...it was my first try with hot and sour soup. YUCK! The pad thai was not the best either so I will probably try the soup again



I've found that many people don't like it the first time. But then they know more about what to expect and can develop an appreciation for it after that. My ex-husband hated it the first time (he called it "hot mouthwash") but loved it thereafter.

Kerry, of course, is the exception


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've found that many people don't like it the first time. But then they know more about what to expect and can develop an appreciation for it after that. My ex-husband hated it the first time (he called it "hot mouthwash") but loved it thereafter.
> 
> Kerry, of course, is the exception



I _REALLY_ want to like it!! Honest!! :eat1:


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2007)

I adore hot and sour soup... but there is one place here that makes it and I swear it tastes like vinegary Dinty Moore beef stew. Totally gagtastic.

Last night, we tried some pesto and cheese stuffed gnocchi that we got at Trader Joe's when we were in Cincy the other night. Grody. Neither one of us could finish our plates and we are a gnocchi-lovin household. The memories of it are giving me shivers. I think I have PTSD.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> *gagtastic.*



I love this..but I can't rep you for it..it goes lovely with my crap-a-licious in the daylight savings time thread..lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 1, 2007)

Ugh. Canned green beans. I thought, "This will be easy on my stomach." WRONG! They tasted horrible.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2007)

When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..

First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture :doh: . Second mistake... opening the can... Third mistake... breathing. A rancid whoosh of overpowering fishiness shot up my nostrils, and my head jolted back as though Mike Tyson had punched it full force. It STANK!!! I peeled back the can lid to peek in, and found not the pretty whiteish squid of the box picture, but evil looking alien pinkish-purple mottled monstrosities all laying slimily squashed together, curling hideous suckery tentacles poking out obscenely from each one, twisting this way and that. By that point I felt real fear as well as disgust, I was also light headed due to trying not to breathe. I decided that for the sake of the foodee board I HAD to try a taste. So, I thought I could take off a little bit of the main part of a squid and nibble. However, as I tried to break a piece off with my fork, it tore away from the tentacles, leaving hideous stringy saliva-like threads attaching it to some indescribably terrifying black inner sanctum part. My resolve completely dissolved as I ran screaming, back to the kitchen, poured the oil down the sink and threw the disgusting spectacle into the bin. I washed my shaking hands thoroughly, then staggered to my bedroom, opened the window wide and gulped huge lungfuls of squid-scent free air, while passers-by looked curiously up at me. Feeling somewhat less traumatised by then, I went and made myself a consolation huge bowl of rice krispies with sugar and some heavy cream and milk. I was in desperate need of that comfort food. I'm thinking of sueing for the severe distress, trauma and smell I suffered. 

Photos taken before I was incapable... 

View attachment squid1.JPG


View attachment squid2.JPG


View attachment squid5.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..
> 
> First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture :doh: . Second mistake... opening the can... Third mistake... breathing. A rancid whoosh of overpowering fishiness shot up my nostrils, and my head jolted back as though Mike Tyson had punched it full force. It STANK!!! I peeled back the can lid to peek in, and found not the pretty whiteish squid of the box picture, but evil looking alien pinkish-purple mottled monstrosities all laying slimily squashed together, curling hideous suckery tentacles poking out obscenely from each one, twisting this way and that. By that point I felt real fear as well as disgust, I was also light headed due to trying not to breathe. I decided that for the sake of the foodee board I HAD to try a taste. So, I thought I could take off a little bit of the main part of a squid and nibble. However, as I tried to break a piece off with my fork, it tore away from the tentacles, leaving hideous stringy saliva-like threads attaching it to some indescribably terrifying black inner sanctum part. My resolve completely dissolved as I ran screaming, back to the kitchen, poured the oil down the sink and threw the disgusting spectacle into the bin. I washed my shaking hands thoroughly, then staggered to my bedroom, opened the window wide and gulped huge lungfuls of squid-scent free air, while passers-by looked curiously up at me. Feeling somewhat less traumatised by then, I went and made myself a consolation huge bowl of rice krispies with sugar and some heavy cream and milk. I was in desperate need of that comfort food. I'm thinking of sueing for the severe distress, trauma and smell I suffered.
> 
> Photos taken before I was incapable...



omg I wish you could have seen my face as I was reading this. LOL

That is just totally and completely disgusting


----------



## cactopus (Mar 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..
> 
> First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture ...



I feel for you but.... bwahahhahah it's too funny.

Your first mistake was seafood + can. Some might argue canned tuna fish is good... personally I hate it, but anything more questionable than tuna in a can is inedible. (Go away sardine and anchovy freaks )

But yes... the tentacles attached tend to make squid taste awful. I had squid sushi at Minado and it was good so I decided to try the purply cute baby squids they had on a nearby plate... ruined dinner... Gagiosky!

The regular ika sushi was great, though.

By the way if anyone really enjoys negative reviews that are graphic and hilarious for products, check out http://www.tobaccoreviews.com

Even if you don't smoke, some of the user reviews/comments on the worst tobaccos are worth the laugh (search by number of stars). I think there was a snack food review site that also had some funny commentary.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 7, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I feel for you but.... bwahahhahah it's too funny.
> 
> Your first mistake was seafood + can. Some might argue canned tuna fish is good... personally I hate it, but anything more questionable than tuna in a can is inedible. (Go away sardine and anchovy freaks )
> 
> ...



You are completely correct and LOL @ your horrible purple squid experience too, they should be banned!! 

I'll have a look at this site, thanks!


----------



## panhype (Mar 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil ..



Very entertaining description though


----------



## supersoup (Mar 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..
> 
> First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture :doh: . Second mistake... opening the can... Third mistake... breathing. A rancid whoosh of overpowering fishiness shot up my nostrils, and my head jolted back as though Mike Tyson had punched it full force. It STANK!!! I peeled back the can lid to peek in, and found not the pretty whiteish squid of the box picture, but evil looking alien pinkish-purple mottled monstrosities all laying slimily squashed together, curling hideous suckery tentacles poking out obscenely from each one, twisting this way and that. By that point I felt real fear as well as disgust, I was also light headed due to trying not to breathe. I decided that for the sake of the foodee board I HAD to try a taste. So, I thought I could take off a little bit of the main part of a squid and nibble. However, as I tried to break a piece off with my fork, it tore away from the tentacles, leaving hideous stringy saliva-like threads attaching it to some indescribably terrifying black inner sanctum part. My resolve completely dissolved as I ran screaming, back to the kitchen, poured the oil down the sink and threw the disgusting spectacle into the bin. I washed my shaking hands thoroughly, then staggered to my bedroom, opened the window wide and gulped huge lungfuls of squid-scent free air, while passers-by looked curiously up at me. Feeling somewhat less traumatised by then, I went and made myself a consolation huge bowl of rice krispies with sugar and some heavy cream and milk. I was in desperate need of that comfort food. I'm thinking of sueing for the severe distress, trauma and smell I suffered.
> 
> Photos taken before I was incapable...



looks like fetuses!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm at work so can't post a picture. Odwalla Pomagrand Lemonade Juice 

This was just yuck! I have liked everything I've tried from these guys but this was just too bitter/tart/not even a little sweet or juice tasting. Might be good mixed with vodka though...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> looks like fetuses!!




Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Guess I should post this on the Weight Board,but I happen to know the boxes of Ding Dongs ARE wrapped in foil.. ..I agree though...the DD's(like regular popsicles) have somehow lost something over the years.



After reading that I had to go check the box, incase they had substituted another brand. They are Hostess Ding Dongs and they are not in foil they are in white plastic wrap. They do however taste like "crap".


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 9, 2007)

I had Arby's for lunch/dinner today. I haven't had Arby's in about a year. OMG was it terrible today. The roast beef had a "plastic-ie after taste". I bought my dog a small order of chicken tenders and she wouldn't eat them. They looked very dried out. She buried them in the backyard.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 9, 2007)

Homemade hamburgers. Too sweet-tasting; I seasoned them with Thai sweet chili sauce, garlic powder, soy sauce, and salt and pepper.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Guess I should post this on the Weight Board,but I happen to know the boxes of Ding Dongs ARE wrapped in foil.. ..I agree though...the DD's(like regular popsicles) have somehow lost something over the years.



I remember recently trying hostess cupcakes again. Nasty!... They are like full of salt. I never remember these being that salty. I'd love to find an original pack of Twinkies from like the 1940's or so... provided it's sealed. The original Twinkies had banana cream.

Andrew


----------



## Esme (Mar 27, 2007)

I recently tried the Jello pudding cups in mocha flavor. Sounded like a good idea. 

Was decidedly NOT a good idea. It was just WRONG! *gag*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

Jolly Rancher Blue Raspberry soda. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Blue Pepsi (can't get it anymore) and thougth this would be a good replacement. Tastes like sugar water, little carbonation.

Also: Disgusting Kettle brand kettle chips. Every single chip was burned. 

Good low calorie lunch because you'll throw the whole thing in the garbage.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..
> 
> First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture :doh: . Second mistake... opening the can... Third mistake... breathing. A rancid whoosh of overpowering fishiness shot up my nostrils, and my head jolted back as though Mike Tyson had punched it full force. It STANK!!! I peeled back the can lid to peek in, and found not the pretty whiteish squid of the box picture, but evil looking alien pinkish-purple mottled monstrosities all laying slimily squashed together, curling hideous suckery tentacles poking out obscenely from each one, twisting this way and that. By that point I felt real fear as well as disgust, I was also light headed due to trying not to breathe. I decided that for the sake of the foodee board I HAD to try a taste. So, I thought I could take off a little bit of the main part of a squid and nibble. However, as I tried to break a piece off with my fork, it tore away from the tentacles, leaving hideous stringy saliva-like threads attaching it to some indescribably terrifying black inner sanctum part. My resolve completely dissolved as I ran screaming, back to the kitchen, poured the oil down the sink and threw the disgusting spectacle into the bin. I washed my shaking hands thoroughly, then staggered to my bedroom, opened the window wide and gulped huge lungfuls of squid-scent free air, while passers-by looked curiously up at me. Feeling somewhat less traumatised by then, I went and made myself a consolation huge bowl of rice krispies with sugar and some heavy cream and milk. I was in desperate need of that comfort food. I'm thinking of sueing for the severe distress, trauma and smell I suffered.
> 
> Photos taken before I was incapable...




Oh woman, you really make me laugh! I love your descriptions, even the disgusting ones!


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 29, 2007)

I tried sushi. I don't know what kind it was- it was on a rotating thing... so I just grabbed it, ate it, and was sad afterwards.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 29, 2007)

Fat free soy milk, foul and has the audacity to call itself milk.

Brenda


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Fat free soy milk, foul and has the audacity to call itself milk.
> 
> Brenda


 
Along those same lines: 

I love soy milk, but I always get the sweetened kind. The other day at Trader Joe's I accidentally purchased unsweetened. 

Eeewwww...tastes like, well, nothing at all. It was just wrong.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2007)

Liver.
never again


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you ever seen something advertised or in the store and it looks wonderfully yummy but when you buy it, you are SOOOOOooooo disappointed?

I bought Breyers Vanilla cream Peanut Butter Swirl ice cream. It looked SO sweet and creamy and peanutbuttery but when I ate it - ugh!!! The ice cream was ... umm.. "mucky" and the PB was hard and artificially sweet! Yuck!!

What food disappointments have YOU had?


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 19, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I bought Breyers Vanilla cream Peanut Butter Swirl ice cream.



Wow that sounds good right now.
I think I might end up being just as disappointed as you on that one. 

Not that I can think of off hand.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 20, 2007)

My hubby and I are addicted to Pringles, so we were really excited to try the Pringles Select. We bought a bag of the Parmesan Garlic. YUCK!! The first one or 2 are ok...then after that the flavor kinda coats your mouth and throat like a thick coating of grease! We were very disappointed and ended up throwing the whole bag away. ~Sigh~  

View attachment select_image.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL - As much as I was disappointed in the ice cream I had - throw it away?!?!?! Perfectly "good" ice cream"!?!?! LOL! Nope - I ate it all - every yucky bite! LOL!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 21, 2007)

ATTA GIRL !!!!! 





SuperMishe said:


> LOL - As much as I was disappointed in the ice cream I had - throw it away?!?!?! Perfectly "good" ice cream"!?!?! LOL! Nope - I ate it all - every yucky bite! LOL!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Two disappointing foods come to mind.

Lays SALT & VINEGAR chips. As much as I love those two items, they were not meant to be on a common potato chip. Left me with a funny aftertaste.

2nd disappointing food comes from Restaurant Faire. Particulary a French Restaurant. I had Roast Duck in a Pepper Sauce. I thought WOW Duck with a spicy pepper sauce BOO YAH COOL. Anyway it came with a brown peppercorn sauce that was neither spicy nor even delightful.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 21, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Have you ever seen something advertised or in the store and it looks wonderfully yummy but when you buy it, you are SOOOOOooooo disappointed?
> 
> I bought Breyers Vanilla cream Peanut Butter Swirl ice cream. It looked SO sweet and creamy and peanutbuttery but when I ate it - ugh!!! The ice cream was ... umm.. "mucky" and the PB was hard and artificially sweet! Yuck!!



Most supermarket ice creams are bad. I like Breyer's label, branding, logo, flavors---never tasted anything good from them. 

I recommend *Blue Bell Ice Cream*. 

http://www.bluebell.com/home.aspx

It's the best brand that isn't Haagen Das or some sort of gourmet-priced parlor stuff. 

Not to be confused with Blue Bunny, which is very mediocre.


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Most supermarket ice creams are bad. I like Breyer's label, branding, logo, flavors---never tasted anything good from them.
> I recommend *Blue Bell Ice Cream*.
> http://www.bluebell.com/home.aspx
> It's the best brand that isn't Haagen Das or some sort of gourmet-priced parlor stuff.
> Not to be confused with Blue Bunny, which is very mediocre.



I'm actually quite happy with Edy's Slow Churned French Silk ice cream. It's got 1/3 less fat than regular ice cream, which means I can eat twice as much!! (Fat girl food math!! LOL)

But this PB swirl looked so yummy... but was so disappointing... :doh:


----------



## k1009 (Nov 21, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Two disappointing foods come to mind.
> 
> Lays SALT & VINEGAR chips. As much as I love those two items, they were not meant to be on a common potato chip. Left me with a funny aftertaste.



I can't imagine a night at the pub without salt and vinegar chips! Onion and cheese too. 


I find most frozen meals to be a disappointment. I like the concept as sometimes I'm just not up to cooking or going downstairs for something to eat and it's too late/early to order in. I want to like frozen meals but there's just something horrible about them. My latest try was a vegetable lasagne that was watery and salty, not nice at all. I just can't go past the colourful packaging very prominently displayed with beautifully set tables and colourful, delicious looking food on the box. Why do I fall for it every time? Stupid, very stupid.

I bought a cookie dough kit kat last week and wow was it revolting. I couldn't finish it even though it was a kit kat. Every flavour I've tried I've liked, mint, strawberry, green tea, coffee, but cookie dough? Vomit.


----------



## jamie (Nov 22, 2007)

Philadelphia's pre-made cheesecake filling. I really like one of those hokey little Jell-O brand cheesecakes and I thought this would be similar...it just didn't do it for me. It was pretty good with berries and cherry pie filling, but I wanted it to be 2-am-in-kitchen-with-a-spoon-and-the-light-of-the-fridge-need-inducing good.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 22, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Have you ever seen something advertised or in the store and it looks wonderfully yummy but when you buy it, you are SOOOOOooooo disappointed?
> 
> I bought Breyers Vanilla cream Peanut Butter Swirl ice cream. It looked SO sweet and creamy and peanutbuttery but when I ate it - ugh!!! The ice cream was ... umm.. "mucky" and the PB was hard and artificially sweet! Yuck!!
> 
> What food disappointments have YOU had?



Heck, what is this flavor you speak of? No choco in it? I want it, even if you say it sucks!

Want less disappointment and more peanut buttery goodness...

Tip: Blue Bunny Peanut Butter Panic

Had 3 half gallons just over a week ago and there isn't a scoop left.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 22, 2007)

and just in case you think you can't find it...

http://www.bluebunny.com/StoreLocator.aspx

You can thank and love all over me later


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

I've always heard about Chicken Mole and was intrigued and curious about it, but thought it sounded strange, and then I convinced myself that since I thought sushi sounded strange and now it's my favorite thing EVER I should go ahead and give the Mole a whirl. THAT was a mistake...ICK! It tasted like chicken that had been buried in dirt or something, very earthy tasting and just a big disappointment.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> and just in case you think you can't find it...
> 
> http://www.bluebunny.com/StoreLocator.aspx
> 
> You can thank and love all over me later



Have you ever tried Blue BELL Gold Rim Ice Cream, Heather? (They have a Gold Rim and a Brown rim grade--IMO, Blue Bell Gold Rim matches Haagen Das in quality, but you can buy a half gallon of it for five bucks.)


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> and just in case you think you can't find it...
> 
> http://www.bluebunny.com/StoreLocator.aspx
> 
> You can thank and love all over me later



LOL Heather, I am wayyyyy ahead of you there - LOVE PB Panic and have had it several times!


----------



## gameguy (Nov 22, 2007)

Recently went to a noodle bar in Vegas and was really disappointed. I'm a big fan of chashu ramen, and I ended up with something almost entirely unlike something I wanted. I was in a hurry to get back to the conference I was attending, so I just ate it, but at the bottom of the bowl there was some kind of root that tasted like licorice.

I can't stand the taste of licorice!! ARRGH! Why would that be in my ramen?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 22, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hubby and I are addicted to Pringles, so we were really excited to try the Pringles Select. We bought a bag of the Parmesan Garlic. YUCK!! The first one or 2 are ok...then after that the flavor kinda coats your mouth and throat like a thick coating of grease! We were very disappointed and ended up throwing the whole bag away. ~Sigh~




Oh, I so agree, they were absolutely disgusting. I tried all 5 flavors and hated every single one of them


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I've always heard about Chicken Mole and was intrigued and curious about it, but thought it sounded strange, and then I convinced myself that since I thought sushi sounded strange and now it's my favorite thing EVER I should go ahead and give the Mole a whirl. THAT was a mistake...ICK! It tasted like chicken that had been buried in dirt or something, very earthy tasting and just a big disappointment.


 
Sorry to hear of this bad experience. Everyone's version of mole is as different as the variety of burritos. I've had really bad, and I've had really yummy Chicken Mole dishes. The big difference, to me at least, is the roasting of the chiles, and how much unsweetened (mexican) chocolate is used.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2007)

I really love Lays Salt and Vinegar crisps. They're the perfect chip to go with a Italian grinder. 

However, I really hate what they did to Lays Dill Pickle crisps. Bitter. 

I really want them to bring back the California Dill crisps. So much better.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 23, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> LOL - As much as I was disappointed in the ice cream I had - throw it away?!?!?! Perfectly "good" ice cream"!?!?! LOL! Nope - I ate it all - every yucky bite! LOL!!




LOL...ice cream is one thing I can't throw away either...no matter how yucky it is! But these chips...GAG!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Nov 23, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> LOL Heather, I am wayyyyy ahead of you there - LOVE PB Panic and have had it several times!



Hey, I tried!


----------



## traveldude1961 (Nov 23, 2007)

Saw a frozen Chicken Parm from Macaroni Grill, it was horrible, chicken wasnt breaded, and portion not nearly as large as it appears


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 23, 2007)

gameguy said:


> Recently went to a noodle bar in Vegas and was really disappointed. I'm a big fan of chashu ramen, and I ended up with something almost entirely unlike something I wanted. I was in a hurry to get back to the conference I was attending, so I just ate it, but at the bottom of the bowl there was some kind of root that tasted like licorice.
> 
> I can't stand the taste of licorice!! ARRGH! Why would that be in my ramen?



Yeah...it's called "anise seed" I think. I don't know why it's used in foods.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 25, 2007)

Pringles flavor "Baked Potato"........ewwwwww

Marie Calanders "Chicken broc. fettucine".........gross, noodles were sticky & tasted funny - chicken was bland & highly processesd.

Soy Cheese & Soy Dogs.........I love soy milk........why did I think all soy products must taste as equally good? Uggghh they don't!

I'm getting ready to try a "Veggie Portabello Mushroom" burger......I'll report back.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 5, 2007)

The other day, I treated myself to a small spending spree at a Whole Foods Market. I love that store, and I wish I could afford to shop there every week. Whenever I do go there, they always have something very exotic, or intriguing, or gourmet on offer. This time was no exception. They had a beautifully braided bunch of smoked garlic. It smelled divine! I could not help myself, and purchased it at $15 for a bunch of 6 heads. 

When I got home, I could hardly wait to use it in something. I finally decided on some bean burritos. When I sat down to eat them, there was absolutely no smoke flavor to them whatsoever. Thinking that the Mexican spices might have "obscured" the flavor, I popped one whole head into the oven to roast. Sadly, this too proved to be plain garlic flavored.  Not that I have a problem with plain garlic, but at $2.50 per head, I felt it to be a rip-off.

Chris


----------



## Pacifly (Dec 5, 2007)

Food is the one thing in my life that NEVER disappoints me!
:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

*i found this site which is so true!!

so often u see a pic of a burger/wrap/pizza etc and it looks yum so u order it and this is what u get!!*

http://www.thewvsr.com/adsvsreality.htm


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i found this site which is so true!!
> 
> so often u see a pic of a burger/wrap/pizza etc and it looks yum so u order it and this is what u get!!*
> 
> http://www.thewvsr.com/adsvsreality.htm



that look so unhealthy


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> that look so unhealthy



the stuff you actually get off course. i would eat that taco salad without a problem if you got what you actually paid for.


----------



## Friday (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought the Egg McMuffin and the Chicken Club looked pretty good. Does it help to know that the stuff in the ads is almost never real food? Usually made out of plastic, play doh and heaven knows what else. Try one of the Frescata sandwiches at Wendy's. I love the Club.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> I thought the Egg McMuffin and the Chicken Club looked pretty good. Does it help to know that the stuff in the ads is almost never real food? Usually made out of plastic, play doh and heaven knows what else....



Oh yeah. Did you guys ever see a food stylist at work? It's fun to observe. They can make anything look apetizing. Of course, they don't make things look good by lovingly cooking them. It's all sorts of weird and icky tricks. I remember that to make a chicken look deliciously roasted, they actually used raw chicken that was painted with coffee and other stuff.

Chris


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> I thought the Egg McMuffin and the Chicken Club looked pretty good. Does it help to know that the stuff in the ads is almost never real food? Usually made out of plastic, play doh and heaven knows what else. Try one of the Frescata sandwiches at Wendy's. I love the Club.



Really? Then I guess none of them looks appealing. 
The Frescata looks pretty tempting. But I didn't know a screw followed with that sandwich? Is that an American tradition? I had no idea.

wendy's frescata screw


----------



## Friday (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my. That could have fallen out of a meat slicing machine before it even got to Wendy's because I believe all the meat comes pre-portioned. It certainly isn't something I'd want to bite into, but that could happen anywhere that any kind of machinery is used between field and mouth.


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> It certainly isn't something I'd want to bite into, but that could happen anywhere that any kind of machinery is used between field and mouth.



Sure. I'm my hometown ( in Europe) people have found everything from hair to needles in their food. Makes you think twice before you take a bite of that Subway sandwich, eh?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 6, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i found this site which is so true!!
> 
> so often u see a pic of a burger/wrap/pizza etc and it looks yum so u order it and this is what u get!!*
> 
> http://www.thewvsr.com/adsvsreality.htm



The chili salad one cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 6, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Oh yeah. Did you guys ever see a food stylist at work? It's fun to observe. They can make anything look apetizing. Of course, they don't make things look good by lovingly cooking them. It's all sorts of weird and icky tricks. I remember that to make a chicken look deliciously roasted, they actually used raw chicken that was painted with coffee and other stuff.
> 
> Chris



True! They do all kinds of things - however, from what I understand they have "rules" they have to follow. They can only use a certain % of non edible items (or maybe it's none?). Now I'm going to have to look that up! LOL!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

A job like that would ruin my love for food.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*its the arbys one that cracks me up in those pics, it looks gross before and after!*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 7, 2007)

kr7 said:


> The other day, I treated myself to a small spending spree at a Whole Foods Market. I love that store, and I wish I could afford to shop there every week. Whenever I do go there, they always have something very exotic, or intriguing, or gourmet on offer. This time was no exception. They had a beautifully braided bunch of smoked garlic. It smelled divine! I could not help myself, and purchased it at $15 for a bunch of 6 heads.
> 
> When I got home, I could hardly wait to use it in something. I finally decided on some bean burritos. When I sat down to eat them, there was absolutely no smoke flavor to them whatsoever. Thinking that the Mexican spices might have "obscured" the flavor, I popped one whole head into the oven to roast. Sadly, this too proved to be plain garlic flavored.  Not that I have a problem with plain garlic, but at $2.50 per head, I felt it to be a rip-off.
> 
> Chris



I would most definitely take that back for a refund, what is the point of paying a premium for a smoked product that tastes NO different from an unsmoked, much cheaper product.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I would most definitely take that back for a refund, what is the point of paying a premium for a smoked product that tastes NO different from an unsmoked, much cheaper product.



Normally, I would too, but that particular store is about 30 miles away from my house, so it just isn't worth it. Oh well, I'll just have some really "precious" garlic on my pizza. 

Chris


----------



## Half Full (Dec 7, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Normally, I would too, but that particular store is about 30 miles away from my house, so it just isn't worth it. Oh well, I'll just have some really "precious" garlic on my pizza.
> 
> Chris


Next time get the roasted garlic confit.....about 100 organic cloves slow roasted in olive oil, sea salt and pepper....de-lish and under $3 !! 

I've been eating sammies of cream cheese topped with the rosted garlic confit cloves on Whole foods' wonderful olive bread!! Orgasmically tasty and healthy too! (Dr. Oz says you should eat garlic and olive oil every day! He's not so hot on cream cheese tho  )


----------



## Lamia (Dec 7, 2007)

The sad truth is ....I have too much imagination so nothing ever lives up to my expectations food wise. In fact I don't real enjoy much of anything anymore. I think the last thing I can remember enjoying and actually saying OH GAWD!! was vanilla bean cheesecake at Red Lobster. It was so good. My boyfriend and I shared it cuz it's so expensive. I didn't want to share though lol. This was like two years ago. I've actually started losing weight because nothing sounds good so I just eat multi-grain toast.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 7, 2007)

Half Full said:


> Next time get the roasted garlic confit.....about 100 organic cloves slow roasted in olive oil, sea salt and pepper....de-lish and under $3 !!
> 
> I've been eating sammies of cream cheese topped with the rosted garlic confit cloves on Whole foods' wonderful olive bread!! Orgasmically tasty and healthy too! (Dr. Oz says you should eat garlic and olive oil every day! He's not so hot on cream cheese tho  )



omg that sounds amazing. and btw, you need the cream cheese - it's the all-important delivery system  Well maybe the bread is, but the cream cheese keeps everything in place!


----------



## kr7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Half Full said:


> Next time get the roasted garlic confit.....about 100 organic cloves slow roasted in olive oil, sea salt and pepper....de-lish and under $3 !!
> 
> I've been eating sammies of cream cheese topped with the rosted garlic confit cloves on Whole foods' wonderful olive bread!! Orgasmically tasty and healthy too! (Dr. Oz says you should eat garlic and olive oil every day! He's not so hot on cream cheese tho  )



I make my own roasted garlic at home. As a matter of fact, I just had a cream cheese and roasted garlic sammie, couple of days ago. The bread was also home made. I've been making all of our bread of late. It just tastes better. 

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lamia said:


> The sad truth is ....I have too much imagination so nothing ever lives up to my expectations food wise. In fact I don't real enjoy much of anything anymore. I think the last thing I can remember enjoying and actually saying OH GAWD!! was vanilla bean cheesecake at Red Lobster. It was so good. My boyfriend and I shared it cuz it's so expensive. I didn't want to share though lol. This was like two years ago. I've actually started losing weight because nothing sounds good so I just eat multi-grain toast.



Ya know, in a way....I'm kind of in the same boat. For the most part food is....well....food. Once in a while, I am really impressed, but on daily basis...meh. I think the biggest culprit in this, is that most food I come across is just mediocre.

Quite frankly, it strikes me as odd how few people/places truly know how to prepare food that is flavorful and well balanced. It drives me nuts that most places/foods have salt as the main vehicle of flavor. This is so wrong....just....wrong.

Chris


----------



## Half Full (Dec 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg that sounds amazing. and btw, you need the cream cheese - it's the all-important delivery system  Well maybe the bread is, but the cream cheese keeps everything in place!




You should try it, it's REALLY good


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 8, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Pringles flavor "Baked Potato"........ewwwwww



I fell for that one too.

And THEN We have two bags of Pringles Selects...one in the already-mentioned Parmesan Garlic flavor and one in the Sweet Potato flavor...I'm too scared to crack them open.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 8, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I think I found the "Take Five" candy bar to be a disappoinment. Not sure if I cared for treacle, either.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 9, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> I could be wrong, but I think I found the "Take Five" candy bar to be a disappoinment.



I think its one that has to grow on you - the first time I tried it I too felt disapointed, but then I had it again and again and each time it got better! Try it once more maybe it will change.


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 30, 2010)

I love Sun Chips, especially the Harvest Cheddar and Garden Salsa. I look forward to seeing new flavors. And kudos for a biodegradable bag. I can enjoy a snack and help the worms. Score!!

I say that so that you can understand how my heart sank when I tried the Spic Chipotle flavor of SC. Really, really, REALLY horrible!!!! It was like eating a mouthful of chili powder, which is NOT chipotle. Even if it had been called "Chili Powder" flavor, it would have sucked. There was no Sun Chip flavor at all, not even original. I was hurt.

What about you? Have you ever been psyched for something and then dropped-to-the-ground disappointed once you got it?


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 30, 2010)

KuroBara said:


> ....What about you? Have you ever been psyched for something and then dropped-to-the-ground disappointed once you got it?



Great idea for a thread. 

I find the whole category of *flavored coffees* so disappointing. Maybe my expectations are too high, recalling how you go to a restaurant and have a Spanish or Irish coffee (particularly if they have a heavy hand with the alcohol & whipped cream), and can have such a magical experience. So when I pick up a coffee that is supposed to be "Irish Cream" and it has the vaguest hint of a flavor that is like somebody drank Irish cream out of that cup and forgot to WASH it, and otherwise just tastes like overly sweet coffee. 

I am sure I wll think of something else to post to this thread, but this one came to mind because i am about to have a coffee. At home i have a really wonderful coffee which i purchased from SECOND CUP (a canadian chain something like starbucks, only better IMO) called Caramelo, which is subtle, carmelly without any sweetness (artificial or real) added, so simply by putting in a little frothy milk you get something amazing. But... that's at home. Here at the office? I can get something with some caffeine kick but nothing all that tasty.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 30, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> I find the whole category of *flavored coffees* so disappointing. Maybe my expectations are too high, recalling how you go to a restaurant and have a Spanish or Irish coffee (particularly if they have a heavy hand with the alcohol & whipped cream), and can have such a magical experience. So when I pick up a coffee that is supposed to be "Irish Cream" and it has the vaguest hint of a flavor that is like somebody drank Irish cream out of that cup and forgot to WASH it, and otherwise just tastes like overly sweet coffee.
> 
> I am sure I wll think of something else to post to this thread, but this one came to mind because i am about to have a coffee. At home i have a really wonderful coffee which i purchased from SECOND CUP (a canadian chain something like starbucks, only better IMO) called Caramelo, which is subtle, carmelly without any sweetness (artificial or real) added, so simply by putting in a little frothy milk you get something amazing. But... that's at home. Here at the office? I can get something with some caffeine kick but nothing all that tasty.



I agree in spades. 

I've tried a few and they have always been even worse than I expected. We've got an automatic espresso machine and use coffee from a local store that does its own roasting. Don't ya put nuffin' in my coffee except more beans when you brew it.

In second place were those vomit-flavored jelly beans. 

- Jim


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 30, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> I find the whole category of *flavored coffees* so disappointing. Maybe my expectations are too high, recalling how you go to a restaurant and have a Spanish or Irish coffee (particularly if they have a heavy hand with the alcohol & whipped cream), and can have such a magical experience. So when I pick up a coffee that is supposed to be "Irish Cream" and it has the vaguest hint of a flavor that is like somebody drank Irish cream out of that cup and forgot to WASH it, and otherwise just tastes like overly sweet coffee.
> 
> I am sure I wll think of something else to post to this thread, but this one came to mind because i am about to have a coffee. At home i have a really wonderful coffee which i purchased from SECOND CUP (a canadian chain something like starbucks, only better IMO) called Caramelo, which is subtle, carmelly without any sweetness (artificial or real) added, so simply by putting in a little frothy milk you get something amazing. But... that's at home. Here at the office? I can get something with some caffeine kick but nothing all that tasty.



Funny you should mention this. I just bought a decafinated flavor from Coffee Fool called Vanilla My Kahlua. I thought it would be a nice treat to have on a cold evening. I made some last night and it was quite good. Also I recommend getting a coffee press for the office so you can make your own coffee. The coffee at the office will do when you're in a pinch, but why? When you can have your own?


----------



## Esther (Mar 31, 2010)

I love all Doritos... every flavour. However, when I tried the 'Sweet Chili Heat' flavour, I instantly detected and was horrified by their use of SUCRALOSE. I hate, hate, HATE artificial sweeteners. It might just be me (because everyone else who tried the chips liked them)... but on my palate artificial sweeteners do NOT taste like sugar. They have a distinct chemical aftertaste that really bothers me. Worst chips I've ever had.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 31, 2010)

I love love LOVE chocolate, however, I really dislike chocolate ice cream for some reason. 

The other day I went to Culvers because they had Oreo Explosion as a flavor. The last time I got this, admittedly, more than 3 years ago, it was a delicious melding of vanilla frozen custard just chock full of Oreo pieces. When the server handed me the dish I was horrified that now it's made with chocolate custard . I could have cried. I tried to eat it, but just couldn't. I was very sad:sad:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 31, 2010)

This thread is perfect timing. I've been wanting to try the chocolate n' caramel Crunch N Munch for a while but just never picked up a box. Finally yesterday I did. I love Crunch N Munch (caramel, NOT toffee, ew) so I thought I was in for a treat. I was wrong. You can hardly taste any chocolate at all. It's very very verrrrry slight. If I didn't know it was supposed to be chocolate, I would have thought it was regular caramel. I want my buck-fifty back.


----------



## Cors (Apr 1, 2010)

Ditto flavoured coffees! I am disappointed by most types of flavoured soft drinks really - I am not expecting a burst of fresh juicy fruitiness but they all taste just like cough syrup.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 1, 2010)

Cors said:


> Ditto flavoured coffees! I am disappointed by most types of flavoured soft drinks really - I am not expecting a burst of fresh juicy fruitiness but they all taste just like cough syrup.



That reminds me. For years I have been watching people buy flavored ice tea. I don't _*get*_ these iced teas, mostly because they never taste like what the flavor says it will taste like. Sure, if you're thirsty, it will have some ability to quench your thirst, but so does coke. They market them as something healthy but are they? Oh well, somebody must like them because the shelves are packed with different flavors.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 3, 2010)

Growing up as a kid, I always loved the "rocket" popsicles...the cherry, vanilla and raspberry flavors. They've now replaced the white ice (vanilla) with either lemon or lime flavored ice. :doh: I LOVED the vanilla!! To me that is the ultimate disappointment!  

View attachment AAAAAvo_hogAAAAAAFDJBg.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> In second place were those vomit-flavored jelly beans.
> 
> - Jim



Hmmm....I am finding it hard to understand how you were disappointed by those jelly beans. Did you have high expectations? Do you normally like the taste of vomit?


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh man...I've had my fair share of disappointments...

The ones that come right off the top of my head have to be:

1) A lamb kabob from La Pita's (Meditteranian place in Detroit)
2) Any kind of canned soup (especially Campbell's)...they have a distinctive taste of can followed shortly by MSG.
3) Mandarin oranges that were SUPPOSED to be Clementine's....THERE IS A DIFFERENCE!
4) Baby gravy. LOL JK!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 6, 2010)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Growing up as a kid, I always loved the "rocket" popsicles...the cherry, vanilla and raspberry flavors. They've now replaced the white ice (vanilla) with either lemon or lime flavored ice. :doh: I LOVED the vanilla!! To me that is the ultimate disappointment!



BOMBPOPS!

I always thought it was lemon lime?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 6, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> 3) Mandarin oranges that were SUPPOSED to be Clementine's....THERE IS A DIFFERENCE!



I understand this one, although for me it's got to be a satsuma. Get your clementines, mandarins and tangerines away from me - I can tell the difference!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 24, 2010)

The new ooey gooey caramel brownie blizzard from Dairy Queen. I took the kids tonight, and got this.....full of fail! Vanilla Ice Cream and Brownie Bits...not the slightest taste of caramel. BOO!!:doh: :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2010)

I merged 3 similar threads into one - now we have all our disappointments in one place 

My current disappointment is:

View attachment almond_joy_pieces_pouch.jpg​
My expectations were all wrong. I thought this would be filled with moist coconut and bits of chocolate and almonds. Errrrr...no. First of all, I thought they would be bigger than m&ms - no, same size. I tasted one when I opened the package and it was like an m&m. It was filled with chocolate - but gritty chocolate, from the minute amount of coconut. And I suppose there was a bit of ground almond, but not that I could taste.

That didn't stop me from eating half the package while sitting here. For science, of course.

Actually if you eat a handful at a time, it helps. But there is not enough almond joy taste without a mouthful of these. Even then. Sigh.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 3, 2010)

That's a damn shame, because the other flavors in that line are pretty good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> That's a damn shame, because the other flavors in that line are pretty good!



Don't get me wrong, it isn't _bad_, it just wasn't what I was expecting. It's an interesting variation of an m&m, just doesn't seem at all related to an almond joy.

I want chewy, moist coconut!

(can you tell that almond joy is like one of my favorite candies? )


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Two words: *CHOCOLATE SKITTLES*


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Two words: *CHOCOLATE SKITTLES*



not so good? sounds like it would be like tootsie roll m&ms. 

what is it with everything turning into m&ms???


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> not so good? sounds like it would be like tootsie roll m&ms.
> 
> what is it with everything turning into m&ms???



i know right? Nothing can be like M&Ms! But chocolate skittles taste like those awful artificial sugar pink packets found on tables at resteraunts.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> i know right? Nothing can be like M&Ms! But chocolate skittles taste like those awful artificial sugar pink packets found on tables at resteraunts.



mmmm yummy. lol

NOT!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> mmmm yummy. lol
> 
> NOT!



lol that *Not *reminded me of Borat.


----------



## annabellethecat (May 6, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> When I saw this nice looking can of squid in oil I had happy memories of breaded calimari, delicately scented, crisp on the outside, tender in the middle, lightly seasoned with a sprinkle of lemon juice and salt... happy days..
> 
> First mistake... I didn't notice the tentacles peeking out the end of the squids, on the picture :doh: . Second mistake... opening the can... Third mistake... breathing. A rancid whoosh of overpowering fishiness shot up my nostrils, and my head jolted back as though Mike Tyson had punched it full force. It STANK!!! I peeled back the can lid to peek in, and found not the pretty whiteish squid of the box picture, but evil looking alien pinkish-purple mottled monstrosities all laying slimily squashed together, curling hideous suckery tentacles poking out obscenely from each one, twisting this way and that. By that point I felt real fear as well as disgust, I was also light headed due to trying not to breathe. I decided that for the sake of the foodee board I HAD to try a taste. So, I thought I could take off a little bit of the main part of a squid and nibble. However, as I tried to break a piece off with my fork, it tore away from the tentacles, leaving hideous stringy saliva-like threads attaching it to some indescribably terrifying black inner sanctum part. My resolve completely dissolved as I ran screaming, back to the kitchen, poured the oil down the sink and threw the disgusting spectacle into the bin. I washed my shaking hands thoroughly, then staggered to my bedroom, opened the window wide and gulped huge lungfuls of squid-scent free air, while passers-by looked curiously up at me. Feeling somewhat less traumatised by then, I went and made myself a consolation huge bowl of rice krispies with sugar and some heavy cream and milk. I was in desperate need of that comfort food. I'm thinking of sueing for the severe distress, trauma and smell I suffered.
> 
> Photos taken before I was incapable...


Thanks for that. Those little monstrosities will haunt my dreams for weeks.


----------



## annabellethecat (May 6, 2010)

:eat1:


k1009 said:


> I can't imagine a night at the pub without salt and vinegar chips! Onion and cheese too.
> 
> 
> I find most frozen meals to be a disappointment. I like the concept as sometimes I'm just not up to cooking or going downstairs for something to eat and it's too late/early to order in. I want to like frozen meals but there's just something horrible about them. My latest try was a vegetable lasagne that was watery and salty, not nice at all. I just can't go past the colourful packaging very prominently displayed with beautifully set tables and colourful, delicious looking food on the box. Why do I fall for it every time? Stupid, very stupid.
> ...


Green Tea Kit Kat!!! Please tell me you're joking!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Growing up as a kid, I always loved the "rocket" popsicles...the cherry, vanilla and raspberry flavors. They've now replaced the white ice (vanilla) with either lemon or lime flavored ice. :doh: I LOVED the vanilla!! To me that is the ultimate disappointment!


Shwann's still sells them as bomb pops with the lemon, I believe.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2010)

If you recall this thread about the cupcake social with the cupcakes from Crumbs Bake Shop then you'll understand my disappointment...

I was excited to find out they have a location near me in NJ. Well, yesterday I went and picked up some cupcakes (damn, they're expensive) and took them to a friend's house.

And...

They sucked. Stale and way too sweet.

WTF??

I figured out that they must not bake them on premises, but get them shipped frozen from the NYC location. Totally ruins them, apparently.

So disappointed. And pissed about spending all that money.


p.s. After I had posted about the cupcake social, Toni sent me an email about how Crumbs cupcakes are not good, and she recommended a few other places in NJ. I remember thinking, wow, she didn't like Crumbs? Toni, I totally understand now. :bow:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Shwann's still sells them as bomb pops with the lemon, I believe.



i remember the ones using vanilla ice...not lemon.  maybe it's a Pennsylvania thing. LOL!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't really like ice cream but every now and then a flavor comes out that I have to at least try and Spouse could eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner so it's pretty much always in the house so the other day (sorry for the run-on) I saw an ad for Blue Bunny party cake ice cream sandwiches. 
Now, I've had party cake ice cream from Turkey Hill which is pretty good, with actual cake in it, but the sandwiches were awful. There wasn't any cake of any kind, nor frosting...it was basically vanilla ice cream with those round flat sprinkle dots. What a disappointment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue Bunny in general is a low quality product. Its continued existence boggles the mind.. and tells me I must support my local Baskin Robbins before all is lost!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been in search of coconut M&M's and the new pretzel M&M's. None here so far in northeast PA. Any reviews yet?


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Jun 29, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> This week I tried a couple of prepared foods and was sorely disappointed.
> 
> I already mentioned the California Pizza Kitchen Margherita Pizza (and its overly salty, "fishy" taste.)



"California Pizza Kitchen"? Kinda like the born again Christian brothel.

There are lots of good dining experiences in CA but pizza isn't one of them.

I miss the great CA Mexican food. Hard to come by here in NY.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been in search of coconut M&M's and the new pretzel M&M's. None here so far in northeast PA. Any reviews yet?




My wife like the coconut M&Ms very much. Dark chocolate with a little bit of Mounds filling. They haven't made it grocery stores or Wal-Mart yet, we have more success finding them at convenience stores.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been in search of coconut M&M's and the new pretzel M&M's. None here so far in northeast PA. Any reviews yet?



There's this rumor that there are NO yellow pretzel M&Ms... haven't found any yet. (haven't found any Preztel M&Ms yet..)


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't really like ice cream but every now and then a flavor comes out that I have to at least try and Spouse could eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner so it's pretty much always in the house so the other day (sorry for the run-on) I saw an ad for Blue Bunny party cake ice cream sandwiches.
> Now, I've had party cake ice cream from Turkey Hill which is pretty good, with actual cake in it, but the sandwiches were awful. There wasn't any cake of any kind, nor frosting...it was basically vanilla ice cream with those round flat sprinkle dots. What a disappointment.



Blue Bunny is to ice cream what Yugo is to cars.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I saw an ad for Blue Bunny party cake ice cream sandwiches.
> Now, I've had party cake ice cream from Turkey Hill which is pretty good, with actual cake in it, but the sandwiches were awful. There wasn't any cake of any kind, nor frosting...it was basically vanilla ice cream with those round flat sprinkle dots. What a disappointment.



I LOVE the Turkey Hill party cake ice cream, when we buy it we must buy two because my son loves it as well and I'm not good with sharing ice cream. That's why I bought the sandwiches, for my son, and I only needed to taste one to know I'd never buy them again. 



Fuzzy said:


> and tells me I must support my local Baskin Robbins before all is lost!



Baskin Robbins Baseball Nut is freakin' DELICIOUS :eat2:



CastingPearls said:


> I've been in search of coconut M&M's and the new pretzel M&M's. None here so far in northeast PA. Any reviews yet?



Coconut M&M's are pretty good. I find them in my local corner stores all the time. If it wasn't ridiculously hot out these days I'd mail you some. If you don't have them by winter let me know 




stevenbbwlvr said:


> "California Pizza Kitchen"? Kinda like the born again Christian brothel.
> 
> There are lots of good dining experiences in CA but pizza isn't one of them.
> 
> I miss the great CA Mexican food. Hard to come by here in NY.



I had the frozen California Pizza Kitchen and it was pretty good. Never been to California so I don't know what the stuff in the actual restaurant tastes like.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> There's this rumor that there are NO yellow pretzel M&Ms... haven't found any yet. (haven't found any Preztel M&Ms yet..)



I had the pretzel ones in Portland a couple of weeks ago. Tasty! Nice mix of salty and sweet. Yum.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 1, 2010)

I had the pretzel M&M's here in Florida. They were good. I felt they needed a bit more chocolate, but they were definitely tasty. My favorites are still the peanut. And unfortunately I have yet been able to try the coconut.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried Ben & Jerry's new Boston Cream Pie flavor recently, and.... bleh. Big disappointment. The base flavor was just kind of bland and generically sweet, not an actual flavor like vanilla, and the pieces of cake didn't translate well in ice cream at all. It made it a little bit gritty? or grainy, I'm not sure which. I had a few bites and threw the rest away.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I tried Ben & Jerry's new Boston Cream Pie flavor recently, and.... bleh. Big disappointment. The base flavor was just kind of bland and generically sweet, not an actual flavor like vanilla, and the pieces of cake didn't translate well in ice cream at all. It made it a little bit gritty? or grainy, I'm not sure which. I had a few bites and threw the rest away.




Ok, that's coming off my list then. Not worth it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I tried Ben & Jerry's new Boston Cream Pie flavor recently, and.... bleh. Big disappointment. The base flavor was just kind of bland and generically sweet, not an actual flavor like vanilla, and the pieces of cake didn't translate well in ice cream at all. It made it a little bit gritty? or grainy, I'm not sure which. I had a few bites and threw the rest away.



..wonders how it would stand up to Cold Stone Creamery's version with french vanilla ice cream, yellow cake, fudge, whipped topping, in a waffle cone..


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 20, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> ..wonders how it would stand up to Cold Stone Creamery's version with french vanilla ice cream, yellow cake, fudge, whipped topping, in a waffle cone..



Like a wet match.


----------



## knottyknicky (Oct 2, 2010)

cactopus said:


> That thing about tasting the meat... sorry but I agree with you... I'll say that's just lazy talk for I can't cook worth crap and I'm not creative either.
> 
> At the bare minimum beef requires salt. (McDonald's usually uses a bit of salt and pepper on the patties) Without this or perhaps a bit of dried onion flakes you are left with the bland flavor of sub-standard beef (this isn't Carpaccio folks... and even that is often served with basil, capers, and possibly olive oil) and of course all the defects in that beef. Get a bit that doesn't taste as good as the rest?... Perhaps an note of wet dog here... burned protein there?...
> 
> Sheesh. I don't blame you at all.




Eh, I dunno. I love to cook and think I'm pretty good at it, and I only ever season my burgers with garlic salt and a little olive oil. Garlic salt and fresh pepper are the primary things we seasoned with growing up, so I guess its a familiar taste. Sometimes I get more creative but I like my burgers plain...as in no bacon-guacamole-fried egg-pineapple-jalapeno-etc for me. Just good cheddar, good lettuce, fresh tomato, pickles, red onions, and some 'sauce'. Yum.


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 4, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> My wife like the coconut M&Ms very much. Dark chocolate with a little bit of Mounds filling. They haven't made it grocery stores or Wal-Mart yet, we have more success finding them at convenience stores.



I tried the coconut M&Ms last week, and I was sooo disappointed. Maybe they changed the recipe, but there was no coconut filling. 

It was artificially coconut flavored chocolate. I even checked the ingredient list - not a single mention of coconut. They left a bitter aftertaste in the back of my throat. I still cannot get over how disappointing they were.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I liked them. 

They're definitely not what I wanted them to be, which is tiny mounds circles. But I sort of like the taste... and consistency, reminds me of coconut haystacks or something. I couldn't eat them all the time, but I wasn't disappointed by them once I accepted they weren't the little coconut capsules I was expecting.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 6, 2010)

Today I was craving some sort of sandwich with Brie cheese on it. I would have preferred ham, but there was only a chicken wrap available at Sumo Salad in the food court. Chicken, Brie, Lemon Mayo, Rocket (Arugula), and Tomato. Sounded good... I like those ingredients. So they toast the wrap and I take it away. Back at my desk I bite in. Bloody bastards didn't wash the arugula properly the darn thing was full of grit, the thing was lukewarm, the brie quality was so-so. I ended up fishing as much of the greens out as possible but I still had the urge to vomit after I choked down the rest. HATE HATE HATE eating sand.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 6, 2010)

Addendum: I will never shop at Sumo Salad again... I just saw stuff online about how anti-fat they are.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

Ate at a local burger chain that was so terrible I had to yelp it when I got home. b.good


> The veggie burger is a brillo pad with chunks of vegetables embedded, the toppings are horded like gold, the fries were half-decent and according to my companion the chicken sandwich tasted like "how your house smells after you clean the floors with lemon Pine-Sol."



Oh and thanks to checking out the website after the fact I discovered the Veggie burgers are made with eggs, wonderful.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 10, 2010)

My husband and I ordered Papa John's pizza last night because we had a coupon, and it was awful. We got a six cheese pizza and a grilled chicken club pizza. After we picked the cheese, chicken, and tomatoes off of the club pizza and threw it away, the rest (crust, sauce, onions, and bacon) tasted fine, and that's what we had for supper. But the six cheese is a lost cause. I thought they used real cheese on their pizzas, but what we got last night had a really nasty fake taste and texture (gummy and tastes slightly like a wet dog smells). If it's real, it's really low-grade. I don't want to waste it completely though, so I'll probably pick the cheese layer off and throw it away and take the crust and sauce and build a semi-homemade pizza for lunch from it. I remembered Papa Johns being pretty good for delivery pizza last time we had it, what happened? Either the "ten dollar pizza wars" took their toll on the quality, or it was just a really off night for them.

Tracy


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 15, 2010)

We were feeling adventurous and kid-like a few days ago so we grabbed a can of that Batter Blaster stuff to try out. Lots of people said they thought it was good.

Tried it an hour ago and was highly disappointed. I was barely able to eat the two teeny tiny tester pancakes that I made. Tasted sour and bitter, almost like sourdough. Pancakes were rubbery and flat, not fluffy and delicious...Even the taste of syrup couldn't cover up the sour taste. 

Not impressed at all...and I'm thinking that anyone who likes this stuff has never had a real or even some bisquick pancakes!!  Bleh. Cant get the taste out of my mouth either.

Thumbs down. Thumbs down again. In a way, I kinda knew they'd taste bad. Pancakes from a can? Really?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2010)

Today, for breakfast, I tried Burger King's breakfast bowl (it looks nothing like the following pic). It was decent. The potatoes were great in it. The sausage was typical frozen-esque sausage...and it was definitely lacking green/red peppers. It was a bit spicy, which I liked.







I also got the Burger King Ham Ciabatta....This was the disappointment. Absolutely disgusting. I love ciabatta bread...I was hoping for a crunchy ciabatta and it was soggy. The egg in the sandwich was flavorless and the sauce on the sandwich seemed out of place. Icky.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I also got the Burger King Ham Ciabatta....This was the disappointment. Absolutely disgusting. I love ciabatta bread...I was hoping for a crunchy ciabatta and it was soggy. The egg in the sandwich was flavorless and the sauce on the sandwich seemed out of place. Icky.



Burger King seems to be The Home of Soggy Food: I strongly suspect them of soaking everything in water before it is cooked.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Burger King seems to be The Home of Soggy Food: I strongly suspect them of soaking everything in water before it is cooked.



My son works there - I'll ask him.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

Hardee's has had billboards, and flyers in my town for months talking about their great 'hand breaded' chicken tenders....





So for the price of a foot long sub _and_ cheese sticks from Capt.D's I got 5 icky, over crunchy, bland chicken tenders and fries.






No. No more billboards for me, giant food on a board is always better than the real thing in the bag.. :doh:


----------

